# poorly chicken



## stinglestick (Aug 28, 2008)

can you help?? my little girl Sophie has started separating herself from the others ,huddling up in a ball and looks generally unwell..Her stools are green and smelly..
Ive separated her and have given her layers mash with milk which she has been eating but she just appears listless ~anyone got any ideas what it m
might be?Im really worried about her.


----------



## jodie2008 (Dec 23, 2008)

sorry to hear about your chuck, how old is she and is there any blood in in??


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Hows her breathing been? Do you know if she has been wormed recently? Have you checked her for lice? Red mites?

Green poo is sometimes an indicator of Organ problems or not having eating enough, or having eaten too much grass.
Is she off her legs? are her feather fluffed up?
Better to isolate her from the others. Nice and warm.
If you can get any natural youghat down her aswell. That could help.


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

how does her crop feel , is it gassy and swollen ?


----------



## stinglestick (Aug 28, 2008)

no mites or lice..breathing is fine..I adopted her couple weeks ago from some farm in yorkshire..im gonna take her to the vets i think, poor lady.She was bright and breezy a coupla days ago .
Her wattles look pale and saggy and she is lolling over to one side..I have her inside with me at the mo as shes really not good.


----------



## stinglestick (Aug 28, 2008)

shes about 7 mths old..not blood in the poo either


----------



## stinglestick (Aug 28, 2008)

sad to report she just died in my arms as i went to the vets..im gutted.


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

I was just about to post if she is laying on the side I don't think she is going to make it ...sorry she didn't make it RIP chook


----------



## stinglestick (Aug 28, 2008)

bosshogg said:


> I was just about to post if she is laying on the side I don't think she is going to make it ...sorry she didn't make it RIP chook


thanks xx The others are fine..but im gonna thoroughly clean out and disinfect their house just in case theres something more sinister going on .


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

I'm so sorry Hun. Again. I was the same as Clare. I'd just popped out read that post and the next that she passed away. 

Do you know if she had been wormed? When were your other Chickens wormed? Might be best to get them all done just in case.
I use Ivermectin spot on 0.8%


----------



## stinglestick (Aug 28, 2008)

Pimperella said:


> I'm so sorry Hun. Again. I was the same as Clare. I'd just popped out read that post and the next that she passed away.
> 
> Do you know if she had been wormed? When were your other Chickens wormed? Might be best to get them all done just in case.
> I use Ivermectin spot on 0.8%


My other chucks are wormed ,unsure about Sophie I had just got her ~i feel awful for not sorting out one of the most fundamental things ..


----------



## DementisMulier (Feb 23, 2008)

awww so sorry chick! XxX


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

stinglestick said:


> My other chucks are wormed ,unsure about Sophie I had just got her ~i feel awful for not sorting out one of the most fundamental things ..


 
Please don't beat yourself up over it tho hun, really.
Sometime Chickens just take a turn for the worst. We had a sickening time last year when I lot my 5 Silver dorkings, Black Orpington, 3 Lincolnshire Buffs and 3 Japanese bantams to Cocci at 5 weeks old. Due to giving them some greens! I had washed them aswell.
Now I grow greens inside and routinely treat with Cocci treatment at 3 weeks for 1 week to prevent it happening again.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

So sorry hun. We had one at the sanctuary thats sounded like her, when she was put to sleep we had a pm done on her and she had peritonitis caused by an egg breaking inside her.


----------



## enola69 (Aug 27, 2008)

In my experience of keeping chickens they go downhill so quickly. 

I lost 4 of my dutch crested bantums due to an illness (not at the same time). They would be all hunched up and sad looking. In the space of a couple of hours they would be dead. 

At least they died warm, well fed and loved much like your little one.


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Just to add, i worm with flubevent in winter and spring, i also use ACV in my water for them at a dilution rate of 1:20, this makes the gut slightly more acidic and stops worms growing, its not something your treat with, just prevent swith, i can honestly say that since using ACV in my water my birds have been healthier, brighter, no sniffles or coughs, good feather quality and have kept the quality all year, i now swear by it!


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

stinglestick said:


> can you help?? my little girl Sophie has started separating herself from the others ,huddling up in a ball and looks generally unwell..Her stools are green and smelly..
> Ive separated her and have given her layers mash with milk which she has been eating but she just appears listless ~anyone got any ideas what it m
> might be?Im really worried about her.


Not worried enough to take her to a vet? I doubt random forum members would be able to cyber diagnose your chicken. I usually take my sick animals to my vet who examines them, diagnoses and treats them. I find they tend to do better like that than coming on her and asking if anyone knows why they are sick.:bash:
You will need to tell the vet when you last wormed them, what their diet is, how many other birds you have, when you last bought any in and what sort of living quarters they have.


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

fenwoman said:


> Not worried enough to take her to a vet? I doubt random forum members would be able to cyber diagnose your chicken. I usually take my sick animals to my vet who examines them, diagnoses and treats them. I find they tend to do better like that than coming on her and asking if anyone knows why they are sick.:bash:
> You will need to tell the vet when you last wormed them, what their diet is, how many other birds you have, when you last bought any in and what sort of living quarters they have.



fenny the bird died on the way to the vets


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

enola69 said:


> In my experience of keeping chickens they go downhill so quickly.
> 
> I lost 4 of my dutch crested bantums due to an illness (not at the same time). They would be all hunched up and sad looking. In the space of a couple of hours they would be dead.
> 
> At least they died warm, well fed and loved much like your little one.


 Excuse me but.....Dutch crested? There is no such breed.
I specialise in Dutch bantams and can assure you that there is no crested form. Tell me........do you by any chance have a copy of 'the encyclopaedia of chickens? Will explainm my reason for asking later.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

wohic said:


> fenny the bird died on the way to the vets


Oops sorry yes I see that now. I really should read the whole thread before responding.:bash:

I hope the OP quarantined the bird and didn't let it near her others. If it was Mareks, she is in trouble.


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Could have been Bird Flu? :whistling2:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Pimperella said:


> Could have been Bird Flu? :whistling2:


PIMPS!!! NOOOO! 

the uks has actually been cleared of bird flu now!


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

farmercoope said:


> PIMPS!!! NOOOO!
> 
> the uks has actually been cleared of bird flu now!


 
:lol2: I know, I gets my text alerts lol I'm DEFRA registered.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Pimperella said:


> Could have been Bird Flu? :whistling2:


 Or chickenpox perhaps?:lol2:


----------



## enola69 (Aug 27, 2008)

Fenwoman - Polish chickens. Black bodied with white pom poms on their heads. And yes prob is that book. 

Not really up on breeds as tend to have bantums and black rocks for egg laying. 

I was given these as a present as well as some buff orps. Was a while ago they died. Would not mind having some more. They laid such tiny white eggs.


----------



## enola69 (Aug 27, 2008)

Found a pic


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

one is a polish, the other looks maran on my screen and other black rock??


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

enola69 said:


> Fenwoman - Polish chickens. Black bodied with white pom poms on their heads. And yes prob is that book.
> 
> Not really up on breeds as tend to have bantums and black rocks for egg laying.
> 
> I was given these as a present as well as some buff orps. Was a while ago they died. Would not mind having some more. They laid such tiny white eggs.


 Ahh Polish. Bantam or large fowl?
The reason I asked about the book is because a lot of novice poultry keepers get it because it is full of pretty pictures but the breed descriptions are way off. It was written by a Dutch (I think) poultry person, for the American market. A lot of the breeds are misnamed or don't exist outside Europe.
The crested Holland (Polish) being one and in the wayndotte description is says instead of the silver laced wyandotte 'black laced silver' which again is wrong.
A couple of years ago when I bred wyandottes a bloke phoned me to ask if I had any black laced silver ones. I told him no and that the colour doesn't exist by that name in this country. It was called the silver laced.
He got very angry and told me I obviously didn't know what I was talking about as he'd seen it in a book and since it was in a book it must be right and I was trying to palm him off with something else just because I hadn't got what he wanted lolol.
That flipping book has caused so much confusion with people setting themselves up as breeders and calling their Polish, 'crested dutch' or 'crested Holland' and even listing them as such on ebay which just causes even more confusion.
What bantam breeds do you keep?
I keep mainly bantams to include, Dutch, Hamburgh (silver spangled) Welsummer, Araucana, Maran and also the very rare rumpless Araucana.
My large fowl currently consist of cochins and plymouth rocks (barred) but I am getting rid of the cochins in March and getting something else which I hope will include Welsummer, French copper marans and Legbars.


----------



## enola69 (Aug 27, 2008)

It is that book - just checked. 

I have loads of diff chickens. I have them on an allotment and some of the old fellas give me some now and then, mainly their older birds that are laying on and off. I have one that lays a blue egg... its a grey bird. My fave are my light sussex tho. Will post some more pics in a sec for you. 

I plan to get some more in the spring as mine are old girlies now so not getting too many eggs.


----------



## enola69 (Aug 27, 2008)

my fave hen of all time. RIP!


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

In the top pic. The grey one with a bit of a crest looks to be the blue egg layer and is a lavender araucana. The black one with a 'beard' looks like a black Barbu d'Anvers (barboo donvare), then you have some light sussex and near the back the browny one looks like an old English game bantam.
The speckled type one I don't know but it could be a maran cross. What colour eggs does she lay?


----------



## enola69 (Aug 27, 2008)

She lays a very pale coloured egg (when shes laying).

I have quite a mixture. Cant wait to get some new ones in the spring.


----------



## enola69 (Aug 27, 2008)

The brown ones are really naughty. They fly like sparrows so the old men tell me. I caught one of them 2 allotments down the other day. They follow me back to the run tho. The grounds a bit too muddy at the mo to attempt to catch them, I will end up breaking a leg or something.


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

OEG banties :flrt: I recently lost mine my female used to sit on my shoulder and the male would follow me around the garden at home I just have my Old English Pheasant Fowl and two Campbell ducks I have tones more at the yard were they have more space to roam


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

I have Buff Orpingtons, Cuckoo Marans, Cream Crested Legbars, Double Laced Barnevelders and Chamois Frizzle Polish (in breeding groups).
On Saturday I will be getting 4 more Buff Orpington hens to give my 2 Spare Buff Cocks, 2 girls each (for now lol, till I can afford some more lol) and a Silver Laced Wyandotte Bantam cock to pair up with my SLWB hen.

I also have 1 Silver sussex, 1 Bluebell, 3 Welsummers, 2 Brown Leghorns, 1 Splash Maran, 1 RIR bantam who is madly in love with my lady amhurst Cock, 5 Meat chickens (Poulet Greys) and 4 Warrens and 2 rir x's. Plus 2 cocks a French maran x Light Sussex and a Buff Orp x Maran. I will be hatching from my meat birds crossed with those 2 cocks to produce my meat chickens for later this year.

Incubating at the moment I have 8 Silver dorkings, 7 Cream Crested Legbars, 2 Lakenvelders, 5 Nankins, 3 bantam leghorns, 6 Light sussex, all fertile. 

Yet to confirm fertile
10 Jubilee Orpingtons, 12 Buff Orpingtons, 12 White Silkies, 6 Americanas, 6 Copper Black Marans, 6 silver laced Wyandottes, 6 Cream Crested Legbars, 6 Chamois Polish. All I'll know in about a week if they are fertile.

Busy busy busy lol


----------



## enola69 (Aug 27, 2008)

I just plan to get 10 good layers, either the normal looking brown hens or black rocks. 

I would also like two indian runner/running ducks??? The really dark green ones that look black. Gonna call them Roy and Royston, Even if they are girls.


----------



## stinglestick (Aug 28, 2008)

fenwoman said:


> Oops sorry yes I see that now. I really should read the whole thread before responding.:bash:
> 
> I hope the OP quarantined the bird and didn't let it near her others. If it was Mareks, she is in trouble.


Yes i did,and the others are fine.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

enola69 said:


> I just plan to get 10 good layers, either the normal looking brown hens or black rocks.
> 
> I would also like two indian runner/running ducks??? The really dark green ones that look black. Gonna call them Roy and Royston, Even if they are girls.


 You do know that you have to keep the ducks seperate from your chickens? I won't have ducks as my land gets waterlogged in rain and ducks with their big flat feet soon turn it into a stinking filthy wet mush. Ducks also do copious amounts of liquid poo daily. They are literally sh1t machines. They like to crap in their water so if you let the chickens near then, they end up pecking about in mud and duck poo. The whole area will soon stink to high heavens. You really need well drained spacious accommodation for ducks. Most jet black birds have a green sheen to their feathers.


----------



## enola69 (Aug 27, 2008)

Yeah will keep them separate. My alloment is huge so i have plenty of space for them. 

Its nothing i am going to rush into doing. I have quite a few work committments at the moment and just about to start a long stretch of supply work inbetween Boston and skeg so need to focus on that at the mo. 

The drainage on the allotment is not too bad but I guess ducks will soon make a mess!


----------

